# Need Advice on Shipping My Luggage from DF to Merida



## lizinmexico (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Recently joined the Forum and am very much enjoying reading the posts from everyone. I am an EFL teacher, living in DF since Nov 2011. Transferring to a new job in Merida in two weeks. Have accumulated a few things here that I'll need to bring with me. It will prob be about four duffel bags' worth and I'm trying to find a less expensive option (if there is one) to paying the airline excess baggage fee. I checked a few services online but most refer to international from/to US/UK/EU and don't have rates for within Mexico.
Any suggestions ? Thanks in advance ! Liz


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lizinmexico said:


> Hi everyone. Recently joined the Forum and am very much enjoying reading the posts from everyone. I am an EFL teacher, living in DF since Nov 2011. Transferring to a new job in Merida in two weeks. Have accumulated a few things here that I'll need to bring with me. It will prob be about four duffel bags' worth and I'm trying to find a less expensive option (if there is one) to paying the airline excess baggage fee. I checked a few services online but most refer to international from/to US/UK/EU and don't have rates for within Mexico.
> Any suggestions ? Thanks in advance ! Liz


Take the bus. There are no baggage limits on buses. Just tip the baggage handlers. Cost is around $1600 pesos. Time required: about 20 hours. The buses are comfortable.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Take the bus. There are no baggage limits on buses. Just tip the baggage handlers. Cost is around $1600 pesos. Time required: about 20 hours. The buses are comfortable.


Good advice. I would say that inter-city buses in Mexico can even be luxurious!


----------



## lizinmexico (Jun 28, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Take the bus. There are no baggage limits on buses. Just tip the baggage handlers. Cost is around $1600 pesos. Time required: about 20 hours. The buses are comfortable.




Hi . Thanks for replying. Yes, I'd thought of the bus, just not crazy about a 20 hour bus ride. But maybe I will reconsider. thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lizinmexico said:


> Hi . Thanks for replying. Yes, I'd thought of the bus, just not crazy about a 20 hour bus ride. But maybe I will reconsider. thanks!


Before moving to Mexico, I had the same attitude about bus rides. However, after many long rides, I have changed my opinion. I find it very relaxing. You can catch up on reading or sleeping, see some countryside, or watch the movies, sometimes there are decent movies. Many of them even have internet, so you can keep up with email or spend time on the web.


----------



## lizinmexico (Jun 28, 2012)

lizinmexico said:


> Hi . Thanks for replying. Yes, I'd thought of the bus, just not crazy about a 20 hour bus ride. But maybe I will reconsider. thanks!


Ok, so now that I'm considering taking the bus, has anyone done it and what is it like? For a 20 hr trip, I'd assume they make several rest stops along the way. Also, do they stop for meals or serve something simple (e.g.,sandwich) onboard? I've taken the buses for shorter (4-5 hrs) trips and I agree they are quite comfortable, but 20 hrs is something of a "commitment," if you will. Thanks!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ADO has a 25kg per ticket. Anything about that is considered excess baggage and you will be charged for it.


----------



## lizinmexico (Jun 28, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> ADO has a 25kg per ticket. Anything about that is considered excess baggage and you will be charged for it.


Yes, I just checked the ADO website and it says you will be charged for anything above 25kg. If I understand correctly, it says the extra charge is based on the terminal and type of service.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

lizinmexico said:


> Hi . Thanks for replying. Yes, I'd thought of the bus, just not crazy about a 20 hour bus ride. But maybe I will reconsider. thanks!


If you don't feel up for riding on the bus, the major intercity bus companies also delivery stuff. Go to one of the big, good bus companies on line and check out their services. Or if you live near a bus terminal that services other cities (like Terminal del Norte), just stop by and ask. They're very helpful.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lizinmexico said:


> Ok, so now that I'm considering taking the bus, has anyone done it and what is it like? For a 20 hr trip, I'd assume they make several rest stops along the way. Also, do they stop for meals or serve something simple (e.g.,sandwich) onboard? I've taken the buses for shorter (4-5 hrs) trips and I agree they are quite comfortable, but 20 hrs is something of a "commitment," if you will. Thanks!


I didn't know about the limit on baggage. The bus companies are starting to use a baggage check system. It used to be that you just hauled it out to the bus and had them put it under the bus. With the newer systems where you check baggage in the terminal, I guess they are paying more attention to the quantities.

As far as long bus trips... I have ridden buses between Guadalajara and the border, both Tijuana and Ciudad Juarez several times. This trip is a little over 30 hours. So I have some experience with long bus rides. The buses stop every few hours, sometimes for 10 minutes sometimes for longer. You can get off, use the bathroom, buy something to eat or drink. Often vendors come on the bus selling food and drink as well. If you get off a bus at a stop, pay attention to the bus ID number, so you can find the right bus to get back on. On at least one route I have taken, they take the bus away and clean it during one stop.


----------



## lizinmexico (Jun 28, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I didn't know about the limit on baggage. The bus companies are starting to use a baggage check system. It used to be that you just hauled it out to the bus and had them put it under the bus. With the newer systems where you check baggage in the terminal, I guess they are paying more attention to the quantities.
> 
> As far as long bus trips... I have ridden buses between Guadalajara and the border, both Tijuana and Ciudad Juarez several times. This trip is a little over 30 hours. So I have some experience with long bus rides. The buses stop every few hours, sometimes for 10 minutes sometimes for longer. You can get off, use the bathroom, buy something to eat or drink. Often vendors come on the bus selling food and drink as well. If you get off a bus at a stop, pay attention to the bus ID number, so you can find the right bus to get back on. On at least one route I have taken, they take the bus away and clean it during one stop.


OK, thanks everyone for the very helpful information. I now have some thinking to do ... 
I am very much looking forward to settling in Merida and would love to meet some of my new Merida "neighbors." Drop me a line after Sept 1 if you are around and would like to meet up for coffee/chat/stroll in the zocalo. Best, Liz


----------



## lizinmexico (Jun 28, 2012)

DaGoT said:


> *Hi, your best bet is to go with Interjet Cargo. They are located in Mexico City airport in the cargo zone, next to all the car rental places. They will probably charge about $10 pesos per kilo and your things will be in Merida the next day. I use them all the time. Their number is: (55) 1560-3183*


Hi - thanks ! I'll check it out-- Liz


----------

